# [SOLVED] dracut not mounting separate lvm /usr partition

## sn1987a

I am in the process of moving to an initramfs to mount my separate /usr partition.  My make.conf contains: 

```
DRACUT_MODULES="lvm syslog"
```

and my grub.conf  contains 

```
 kernel /boot/vmlinuz-3.10.17-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 rd.auto
```

dracut is enabling the /usr lvm partition, but not mounting it.  What is required to have /usr mounted? I have not found any other references to this problem.

-- edited to fix problems noted by ulenrich below.  My system has the correct values, I had the mis-typed the post.  Next time I will use copy-and-paste   :Embarassed: Last edited by sn1987a on Tue Dec 10, 2013 12:36 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ulenrich

Lower letters!?

lvm

dr.auto  - Do you mean rd.auto ?

----------

## sn1987a

 *ulenrich wrote:*   

> Lower letters!?
> 
> lvm
> 
> dr.auto  - Do you mean rd.auto ?

 

Correct on both accounts.  My system has the correct values, I had mistyped the post.  

I have updated the original post. Thanks

----------

## ulenrich

I dont use lvm - just guesses:

a)Are you able to mount the ready vg by hand as root? (Is your fstab entry correct)

b) be not or be with systemd

c) I vaguely remember there was an issue in the bugs with lvmetad. You could try another version of lvm2 (old or unstable should be save)

----------

## sn1987a

a. /usr and all of the other lvm volumes are mounted as usual, just not by dracut

b. I am not using systemd, but it looks like dracut might for it's own use.

c. I am not using lvmetad. I looks like /usr is being properly initized by lvm, but dracut is not mounting it.

----------

## ulenrich

Then lvm is without bug and your fstab config is proper. You have to look at dracut documentation further! I know there is a lot you can configure as adminitrator. Dracut provides hooks as well.

----------

## sn1987a

Despite seeing reference to the usrmount module, I coudn't find it on the system.  Once I looked harder, I saw that it was there. Adding 

```
add_dracutmodules+="usrmount"
```

 to my /etc/dracut.conf solved the problem.  Thanks for you help

----------

